# Sàn gỗ Dream Floor W189



## khosango (17/11/20)

Hôm nay, thêm sự lựa chọn cho bạn đến từ sàn gỗ công nghiệp* Deam Floor mã W189* trong dòng sản phẩm Dream Floor cốt xanh nhập khẩu từ Malaysia, đưa vào sản xuất tại Việt Nam. Với mẫu này, mọi người rất ưa chuộng trên thị trường do màu sắc rất bắt mắt và thuộc loại siêu chống nước.

Bạn sử dụng sản phẩm này để lót sàn hay ốp tường đều rất đẹp chứ chức năng của sàn gỗ không chỉ dùng lót sàn nhà mà dùng trang trí xung quanh nhà hoặc trần nhà bạn nếu bạn thích nhà toàn dùng gỗ mà giá lại rất mềm.



Bên cạnh đó, sàn gỗ dễ dàng lắp đặt sau khi nghe hướng dẫn hay xem các video lót sàn gỗ và trang trí theo ý tưởng của chính mình. Cách khác, bạn nhờ nhân viên kỹ thuật lót sàn nhà cho bạn với chi phí rất rẻ cùng với ý tưởng của riêng mình và tư vấn của người thợ thì sàn nhà của bạn sẽ hoàn thiện hơn.


*Kho sàn gỗ Tô Hiến Thành *
243/1/33 Tô Hiến Thành, P.13, Q.10, TP.HCM
Hotline sẵn sàn tư vấn cho bạn: 091 8888 965

*Xem thêm sàn gỗ giá rẻ tại: sàn gỗ công nghiệp *


----------

